# T.M. Tires Under New Management



## T.M. (Jun 19, 2002)

*Its been a long time ,*

*I wanted to introduce myself, Im the daughter in law of tony. I'm sure that you are all aware that My father Tony passed away in April 2013. Since then his son Steve and I have been hard at work trying to get the shop organized and up to par with everything that he left behind for us. Needless to say its been crazy busy trying to piece together everything together that he kept in his head. We are at full speed and ready to rock this!!*

*For those that have stuck by our side thru out this, I say Thank You!!*

*I have heard all your concerns to date and have resolved many problems including the glue issue.*

*I believe that my father was sick for a lot longer then when he was diagnoised, so its been a struggle.*

*I just wanted to let you all know that new products are being introduced including a new Cali Rubber, new T shirts that were long over due, Icon for phone, facebook we have arrived, and a updated website just to name a few!!*

*If there are any questions, Ill help to answer any of them and If I cant i'll find someone who can. Steve is still pretty good!!*

*Thanks for being patient hope to gain your business:wave:*


----------



## smitty14 (Sep 15, 2010)

thanks for being there for us racers. talked to tony on phone quit a bit he seamed like a great guy. i wouldnt run any other tire. im sure i speak for a lot of racers when i say he will be missed.


----------



## Cory Alvord (May 17, 2013)

Glad.to hear.it.


----------



## Cory Alvord (May 17, 2013)

You should also post this on tonys thread in oval racing product support thread


----------



## T.M. (Jun 19, 2002)

Where is it


----------



## REH (Mar 3, 2003)

T.M. said:


> Where is it


http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=99941


----------

